
Announcing Stack Overflow for Teams - pykello
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2018/05/03/announcing-stack-overflow-for-teams/
======
darkport
I think they made a mistake pricing per seat. At 300 users that’s $1,810/m for
what is essentially a wiki. Companies that size will already have an Intranet
that can replicate the same functionality. Shame.

